# MOT Exempt?



## 122985 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi

Don't really think this is the right place to post this, but can't find an appropriate place!

I have seen a number of motorhomes based on ex-military truck base vehicles which claim to be MOT exempt.

I have a motorhome custom-built onto a Leyland DAF 4x4 ex-army lorry.

Would my motorhome be eligible? 
What determines which vehicle is MOT exempt and which isn't?

Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated!

TIA
Steve
www.overafrica.org


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i think the best place to look or phone would be vosa as its all down to them i would think 

terry


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*MOT excempt*

Hello steve

I think you will find that military vehicles when owned by the military are not excempt. When the vehicles are sold to the public then the vehicle has to have an mot cert.

The military do not require a cert as 1. they have their own vehicle maintainence centres run by the REME and 2. in war time they will not care if the vehicle has not got an mot but can it still work!

Civies however always need an mot cert.

Neil

NeilandDebs


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You won't need one in Africa :lol: :lol: 

all vehicles have to be roadworthy hence the test, may be tax exempt if over 25 years old

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

lori said:


> I have seen a number of motorhomes based on ex-military truck base vehicles which claim to be MOT exempt


Who has claimed that they're exempt?

As has been stated, military and Police vehicles are exempt from MoTs, although in fact ACPO decree that all Police vehicles are MoTd in the normal way.

Anyway, you can rest assured that any motorhome you buy will need an MoT if it's three years old or more.

Dougie.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Vehicles are not tax exempt when they are 25 years old it is vehicles manufactured before 1973.
Crimpleken


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
There are lots (36 in total) of different exemptions you can claim for the mot test, cherry pickers, recovery trucks, tractors, tarmac and white line vehicles just to mention a few. 
Several of them cover military vehicles in private ownership. 
One of the most common ones used is pre 1960 and used unladen or a dual purpose vehicle (mobile classroom / living area). 
You do not have to tell them which exemption you are claiming , you just fill in a V112 (<3500kg)or V112g and take it along when you tax your vehicle. 
The problem comes when you are stopped and have to prove your exemption status, you are legally responsible for the decision you make. 
The only sure-fire way to be exempt is to get it in writing from VOSA that your particular vehicle (not type of vehicle) is exempt. 
But your vehicle still has to be just as safe as is would need to be to pass an mot so what is the point? 
I have always fancied converting a double decker bus into a MH with a 1/3 open top used as an outside seating area while on the move. 
If over 30 years old this could be driven on a car licence with less than 8 passengers, be mot exempt and probably also £0 road tax. 
I asked the DVLA and VOSA and eventually got it in writing from both but this took weeks for them to make a decision. 
James


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> I asked the DVLA and VOSA and eventually got it in writing from both but this took weeks for them to make a decision


Obviously got too much time on your hands. 

I know the feeling. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Obviously got too much time on your hands.
> Dougie.


Didn't get finished until 8.15 this morning  on a back rest day and out of bed at 10.30 so delirious. 
James


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> Didn't get finished until 8.15 this morning  on a back rest day and out of bed at 10.30 so delirious


SWMBO's away until Wednesday & kettle's always on.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Mot exempt*

Shame you have not got an old fire engine I believe they are mot exempt providing they can still be used in an emergency


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

all the met police cars are mot'd now they always used to have an inhouse test but now go through a proper test still in house at our workshops not sure about other forces 

terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Electric milk floats with a GVW of less than 3500kg are MOT exempt - as the Police discovered after issuing a producer.

http://www.clickliverpool.com/news/...ice-system-slammed-for-catching-milk-men.html


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rayc said:


> Electric milk floats with a GVW of less than 3500kg are MOT exempt


Great news!! I'll rush out on Monday morning, buy one, and convert it into an RV without the big annual hassle of a 30-minute examination.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Crimpleken!

Ken said: _*"Vehicles are not tax exempt when they are 25 years old it is vehicles manufactured before 1973."*_

... as confirmed by this link...

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_065254.pdf


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah,, back rest days, I remember them well, not as good as paid days with less than 8 ( or is it 5 now? ) days notice though!!   

I bet there are loads of people reading the above and thinking "What the ****** is he going on about" 

Those "In the know" will understand. :wink: :wink:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

asprn said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Electric milk floats with a GVW of less than 3500kg are MOT exempt
> ...


I don't think that would work very well - apart from limited speed and range due to the batteries, the unladen weight before converting to a motorhome would give a very small payload. Physical size would be an issue too. :wink:

David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an idea for a MH where there will be no MOT and the mpg is brilliant. Mechanically very basic with an uncomplicated power unit.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

rayc said:


> I have an idea for a MH where there will be no MOT and the mpg is brilliant. Mechanically very basic with an uncomplicated power unit.


Do you think it's NCC approved? :lol:

David


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

b16duv said:


> - apart from limited speed and range due to the batteries, the unladen weight before converting to a motorhome would give a very small payload. Physical size would be an issue too


Blah blah blah blah blah blah.

:roll:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

rayc said:


> I have an idea for a MH where there will be no MOT and the mpg is brilliant. Mechanically very basic with an uncomplicated power unit.


" Uncomplicated power unit"?

Have you ever *seen* inside a man?

Harvey


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Plug the Milk Float Charger into the EHU and watch the Campsite go Black, then hear it go Blue!


----------



## audiovideodisco (Jul 8, 2010)

*licence?*

James - JP -

I was really interested to see this - 
_
I have always fancied converting a double decker bus into a MH with a 1/3 open top used as an outside seating area while on the move.
If over 30 years old this could be driven on a car licence with less than 8 passengers, be mot exempt and probably also £0 road tax.
I asked the DVLA and VOSA and eventually got it in writing from both but this took weeks for them to make a decision._

- as we've just bought a doubledecker bus which has been converted into a motorhome. It's 1972, so is tax exempt. As far as I can tell, it's not MOT exempt - but I think the odd MOT is a pretty good idea.

But what I'm really interested in is that you say the DVLA say a bus converted into a motorhome could be driven on a car licence? Our bus has been registered as a motorhome, so I believe we need an LGV licence to drive it. Any licence can drive a 30 year old bus, but if it's been converted it's then a private LGV. Or have we missed a trick?

Would love to know exactly what the DVLA said to you.

Thanks!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: licence?*



audiovideodisco said:


> ...as we've just bought a doubledecker bus which has been converted into a motorhome. It's 1972, so is tax exempt. As far as I can tell, it's not MOT exempt - but I think the odd MOT is a pretty good idea.


How about posting a photo of it? It always helps to ease some members' suspicions that controversial and extremely-odd first posts on this forum are genuine.

Dougie.


----------



## audiovideodisco (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure thing!

Hopefully this will work -










Thanks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

audiovideodisco said:


> Hopefully this will work


It did - cheers. Interesting!

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: licence?*



audiovideodisco said:


> James - JP -
> 
> I was really interested to see this -
> _
> ...


Hi 
I like the look of your bus and would love to see some more pictures of the inside. My plan is not to covert it into a MH but to add some living aaccommodationto a bus  
Here is my reply from the DVLA

Thank you for your email. 
I apologise for the late response to your enquiry. This has been due to technical difficulties, resulting in delayed receipt of emails. 
With respect to your enquiry regarding driver licensing requirements for passenger carrying vehicles (PCV), a PCV driving licence is normally required to drive a large bus. However, if the vehicle was manufactured more than 30 years ago it is possible for the holder of a full category B driving licence to drive the vehicle provided: - 
a) the vehicle is not being used for hire or reward 
b) carrying no more than 8 passengers 
c) the driver has reached the minimum age of 21 years. 
However, I would suggest that you contact your local motoring oorganizationoffice for further advice regarding driving abroad. 
For further assistance please contact one of the following: 
AA 
RAC 
GREEN FLAG 
I am able to supply you with an e-mail address for the AA: 
[email protected] 
Tel: 08705 500 600 
I hope this is of assistance. 
Regards 
Elizabeth Brian 
www.direct.gov.uk/motoring

James


----------



## audiovideodisco (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks James, much appreciated.
So I'm pretty sure they would no longer consider our vehicle to be a bus any more. I think I'll try and get in touch with them and find out though. Worth knowing.

Are you on facebook? I have some photos on there - let me know how to find you on there and I will show you!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I would like to see them, you can find me by searching for James Parman.
JP


----------



## audiovideodisco (Jul 8, 2010)

So I emailed DVLA. This was my email:



> --------------------------------
> We have bought a 1972 bus - so 38 years old. I understand that a bus over 30 years old can be driven on a cat B drivers licence.
> 
> However, our bus has had most of its seats taken out. It has 9 of the original passenger seats remaining in place and usable.
> ...


and this was their reply:


> --------------------------------
> It may help if I explain that historic buses are defined as the following:
> 
> Any passenger-carrying vehicle manufactured more than 30 years before the date when it is driven and not used for hire or reward of for the carriage of more than 8 passengers.
> ...


So, I would consider our bus to fall under the historic bus definition as explained above.

However, is "any passenger-carrying vehicle" a vehicle which was manufactured for carrying people and is capable of carrying people? Or is it only a vehicle which says PCV on the V5 log book?

If anyone has any thoughts, I'd love to hear; and I will email them again to ask for a definition of passenger-carrying vehicle.

Thanks!


----------

